# Views on Brooklyn Machine Works?



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

i was just wondering what people thought about these bikes? im sure someone must have ridden one and can say what they think :thumbsup: 
https://www.brooklynmachineworks.com/




























the thing that i love is the left hand drive system. its unique lol.the drive goes to a second axel that goes through the main pivot so the chain length doesnt fluxuate with suspension hits. its COOL 

it look mad complicated though and expensive / hard to find parts.

what are peoples thoughts? they look pretty at least


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

Haven't ridden one myself but a friend has one. From what I here it rides real plush but it's heavy.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/brooklyn-machine-works/MPR_12719crx.aspx

See what they have to say.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

well i mean, i thought id start a nice discussion...


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Great riding bike. Mine was down at around 42 lbs. 
Just need some updated geometry and it would be awesome. 
Check out the superco


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)

Just as someone said above, I would be pretty wary regarding the drive system and lack of spare parts from lots of sources


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

brutually strong and heavy too


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

They have been around forever and still making great bikes. Contact them and end this BS e-speculation crap.

Brooklyn Machine Works
www.brooklynmachineworks.com
16 Powers Street
Brooklyn, NY 11211-3515
(718) 387-3307


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

daisycutter said:


> They have been around forever and still making great bikes. Contact them and end this BS e-speculation crap.


I wonder what they'll say when he asks them, "hey, do you make good bikes?"


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

lol ill do it. maybs record it and post it online 

wieght's never been a problem, im a tiny guy so it balances out right? lol


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

highdelll said:


> I wonder what they'll say when he asks them, "hey, do you make good bikes?"


They would say if you ask me where the motor is I will punch you in the face.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

they ride amazing but are also amazingly heavy.

and to the guy that had his down to 42 lbs.. How ???

how the hell can you get that down to 42lbs as a full build and not have it break on you nonstop?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Their sponsored rider eric hudsons is 39 pounds


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing bikes, overly elaborate suspension and drivetrain. Pretty heavy, but a sacrifice if you're getting one of these I think it'd be worth it. Avalanche makes custom tuned shocks for them so the ride's supposed to be incredible.

If you're gotta get them I say you do it, they're pretty rare and unique.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

DeanH said:


> they ride amazing but are also amazingly heavy.
> 
> and to the guy that had his down to 42 lbs.. How ???
> 
> how the hell can you get that down to 42lbs as a full build and not have it break on you nonstop?


How much does the frame weigh?

So if you have no idea how much the frame weighs, how the fyck are you asking how its possible to get it down to 42? The frame, for all you know, could weigh 8 lbs like a trek session, or 14 pounds like the older glory. Either way, given how much components have dropped weight, its pretty easy to make a ~40 lb build with pretty much any DH frame these days.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

sikocycles said:


> Great riding bike. Mine was down at around 42 lbs.
> Just need some updated geometry and it would be awesome.
> Check out the superco


wonder what geo numbers you'd get if you short-shocked an old rl (ie, 2.75" stroke).

hoping the gang can get silencer production up & rolling - now thats an amazing ride. still the only dh bike i really lust after.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

William42 said:


> How much does the frame weigh?
> 
> So if you have no idea how much the frame weighs, how the fyck are you asking how its possible to get it down to 42? The frame, for all you know, could weigh 8 lbs like a trek session, or 14 pounds like the older glory. Either way, given how much components have dropped weight, its pretty easy to make a ~40 lb build with pretty much any DH frame these days.


i know how heavy the frame is cos ive helped rebuild one..its not light by ANY standard.

The one i helped with ended up at a solid 50 lbs, it was built up with CK hubs so on, all the bling light gear a few years ago, the 2 chains alone on this beast makes it weigh in above the avg heavy DH frame

i wasnt stating it was impossible to get it to 42, i was wondering and amazed.. so pack up your e-penis you moron


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Which one Siko?

I've been on Siko's Big Link and it rides like your grandpa's Caddy, just feels about 10x more stable at speeds. Tank through anything is not an understatement.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Doc from SuperCo formally BMW designed those bikes, not sure how urrent that one is they went theyre own way back in 07 I think!

Look at the SuperCo Silencer, not yet out though or I'm not quite sure on that but its one fo the sikest bikes out there imo.

and they were good peole when @ BMW and even better as SuperCo, support great people, ya want the dirt do some reading on ridemonkey they have legendary history and bikes :thumbsup:

I love my SuperCo tee shirt Terry sent me its one of the best Ive ever had 

Just need a bike LOL..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

$3500 for frame only on ebay. sweet deal.


----------

